# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  ТОП-10 самых спорных обложек журналов

## Irina

*ТОП-10 самых спорных обложек журналов*
Тема так названа потому, что многие авторитетные издания хотя бы раз за все время своего существования создавали обложки для журналов, задающие тон обсуждению наиболее животрепещущих вопросов. То есть тема поднималась уже на обложке (например, сексуальная революция), и естественно, разные люди, видя подобные обложки, по-разному относились к поднятой теме. Обсуждение иногда даже выливалось в грандиозные скандалы, которые затихали только через месяц-другой. В этой подборке представлены наиболее известные, противоречивые и спорные выпуски разных журналов.

*10. Wired (июнь 1997)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Как известно, в конце 90-х у корпорации Apple возникли серьезные вопросы, и она даже стояла на грани банкротства. Это сейчас наученный горьким опытом Стив Джобс накопил достаточно "буферных" средств, которые надежно охраняют компанию от всяких там кризисов. 

А вот в 1997 году только ленивый не обсуждал возможность падения Apple, и эту тему в очередной раз поднял для обсуждения журнал Wired. Обложка служила своеобразным анонсом статьи "101 путь для спасения Apple". Интересно было бы почитать статью сейчас, сравнивая ситуацию тогда и сейчас.

*9. Entertainment Weekly (май 2, 2003)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Обнаженные девушки на обложке журнала? Подумаешь, сейчас никого нельзя удивить подобным "креативом", больше удивляет, когда девушки появляются одетыми. Но вот в очередном выпуске Entertainment Weekly за мая 2003 года на девушкам была как бы нанесены татуировки "Предатели", "Бойкот", "Гордые американцы" и т.д.

Этот эксклюзивный выпуск был посвящен экспансии США в Ирак. Проблема не менее актуальна и в наши дни, а тогда этот журнал поднял целую бурю обсуждений.

*8. TIME (апрель 8, 1966)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Этот выпуск известнейшего журнала TIME возмутил очень большой процент верующего населения страны. Вопрос "Бог мертв?", напечатанный огромными красными буквами на черном фоне, привлекал внимание так, что мало кто смог удержаться от покупки журнала.

Собственно, один из примеров отличного маркетинга, да и не только маркетинга...

*7. TIME (январь, 1939)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В те годы наиболее болезненной была тема прихода к власти в Германии Адольфа Гитлера. Естественно, журнал Time не мог обойти тему стороной, и привлекал внимание читателей к данной проблеме, причем не только при помощи текстов.

На обложке изображен Гитлер, играющий свое любимое музыкальное произведение на органе, наблюдая за жертвами собственного режима.

*6. Babytalk (август, 2006)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Почему то вид обнаженной женской груди, к которой припал младенец, вызвал большое количество противоречивых откликов - как противников подобного креативизма, так и стороников.

А вообще обложка журнала поднимала дискуссию о проблеме отказа американок от кормления собственных детей грудью.

*5. Vogue (апрель, 2008)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А это уже наши дни - как видим, на обложке звезда баскетбола ЛеБрон Джеймс, обнимающий супермодель Жизель Бундхен. Что тут необычного? А то, что подобное фото очень похоже на постер фильма "Кинг Конг", где громадная горилла обнимает девушку-блондинку.

Естественно, большое количество борцов с расизмом тут же начали обсуждать недопустимость подобных намеков. Интересно, и почему никто не спросил у самого ЛеБрона, как он относится к данной проблеме?

*4. Art Monthly (Июль, 2008)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Как вы понимаете, эта обложка послужила введением для обсуждения проблемы детской порнографии, обилия фотографий обнаженных детей в Сети. В общем-то, обсуждение этой проблемы не прекращается, и борцы с детской порнографией становятся все более активными.

Кстати, на обложке изображена шестилетняя Олимпия Нельсон, сфотографированная своей мамой, фотографом Поликсени Папетроу.

*3. Playboy (октябрь 1971)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В общем-то, многие выпуски этого журнала можно назвать спорными, вызывающими. Но конкретно этот выпуск был посвящен проблеме равенства рас, людей с разным цветом кожи. Конечно, Playboy сделал это по-своему, но все равно, не у каждого издания в то время хватало смелости для подобного креативчика.

*2. Golfweek (январь, 2008)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Кто бы мог подумать, что подобная иллюстрация к статье о расовой проблеме может привести к увольнению редактора журнала Golfweek? А ведь так и произошло, причем только после того, как читатели оставили целую кучу негативных комментариев, критикуя этот выпуск журнала.
*
1. Esquire (апрель 1968)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

На первом месте все же стоит оставить тот же Esquire, первый журнал, который осмелился публично защищать права великого боксера Мухаммеда Али, отказавшегося служить в армии США. Али сообщил, что не желает служить в армии из-за религиозных убеждений, и это подняло такую бурю, что отголоски ее живы и сегодня.

Художник изобразил Али в виде святого Себастьяна, защитника атлетов. Согласно Библии, этот святой погиб, когда его проткнули стрелами. Редактор усмотрел аналогию с Али, и вот - очередная спорная, даже очень спорна обложка готова.

----------

